# 1934 Schiwnn Tall Boy



## tailhole (Sep 19, 2013)

Got this from a CABEr a week or so ago and have gone through it mechanically and have been doing test runs on it around the hood.  It's a great running tight bike.  I've wanted to try one of these large frame Schwinn motorbikes for a while (I've had the small and medium sized frames).  
I'm 5'11" and the height of the bb (13" above ground) and the angle of the steer tube make the 'cockpit' of these bikes feel too cramped.  I had to swing the lucky 7 around facing backwards (not pictured) to open it up and it feels great.  I'm digging the tillers too.
The wheels are Velocity Blunts (formerly called P-35s) laced to a Morrow rear (9 tooth) and a high flange German 50's race front hub.  
I've also been playing with this fork mount oil lamp, but it doesn't feel real secure.  Any suggestions on the proper placement would be appreciated.  I'm also in the process of scrapping on a top for the lamp from a parts lamp, this one didn't have a top.
She's fast and responsive.  I can't wait to zip around the spandex and fixies on the bike path.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 19, 2013)

great bike pal!!!!!


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nice bike. I, too, have a tall frame. Mine's a '35 Excelsior-badged version.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks.  I'd like to see a shot of your big bike.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 19, 2013)

tailhole said:


> Thanks.  I'd like to see a shot of your big bike.




Mine is a project, one that I'll be documenting in _Ol' Skool Rodz_ beginning with the next issue (at the printer now). Here are a couple of shots taken by the seller.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 19, 2013)

*thanks!*

That's sweet!  Something extra cool about these tall steeds.  Maybe we should do a show me your tall boys or something.  Good luck with your build, I'll be checking in.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 19, 2013)

tailhole said:


> That's sweet!  Something extra cool about these tall steeds.  Maybe we should do a show me your tall boys or something.  Good luck with your build, I'll be checking in.




Yeah, that'd be cool. Apparently they are fairly uncommon. I have never seen any factory literature that shows any. I've named mine "Too Tall Arnold" for the build series.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 19, 2013)

*Interesting*



decotriumph said:


> Yeah, that'd be cool. Apparently they are fairly uncommon. I have never seen any factory literature that shows any. I've named mine "Too Tall Arnold" for the build series.




I didn't realize there wasn't factory info on the bikes (at least not common).  I've been calling mine, 'Mr. Friendly' because of the way it reaches up to my junk at stop signs.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 19, 2013)

tailhole said:


> I've been calling mine, 'Mr. Friendly' because of the way it reaches up to my junk at stop signs.



LOL

I had Leon Dixon (NBHAA) do a report on mine to make sure the year and components were correct. He said he's never seen any tall ones pictured in factory literature, either, and he's seen a lot more of it than I have.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 19, 2013)

Great pic


----------



## tailhole (Sep 19, 2013)

alw said:


> Great pic




Thanks.  Still testing the lamp position.  I also got a top ratted on.  
Any one else have any info or photos of their tall Schwinn motorbikes?


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 20, 2013)

*Yes !*

I have one of these Sweet Old Tall Boys !
At 6' 4" I was hooked as soon as I saw the old frameset at ML.  Never seen one before.
Spent the last 5 months pulling it together: Shimano 7 speed, Front Disc Brake, Brooks B90/3.
This is the smoothest ride i've ever owned! ! !
I will post photos tomorrow . . .
THANKS FOR STARTING THIS THREAD ! ! !
Pete


----------



## tailhole (Sep 21, 2013)

onecatahula said:


> I have one of these Sweet Old Tall Boys !
> At 6' 4" I was hooked as soon as I saw the old frameset at ML.  Never seen one before.
> Spent the last 5 months pulling it together: Shimano 7 speed, Front Disc Brake, Brooks B90/3.
> This is the smoothest ride i've ever owned! ! !
> ...




Can't wait to see it!  Keep em coming!  Anyone else have one of these bikes or frames?  Any other makers have a version of these extra talls?  Any one dig up printed Schwinn info on them?


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 22, 2013)

*Tall Boy*

Here it is:

1935 Tall Boy.  Original Black Paint with Red Darts.  Fell in love with this bike as soon as I saw it buried in Sam Fitzsimmons van . . .  Had   To   Have   That   Bike !

Stripped everything off and started from scratch.  Figured out how to convert the BB to take a modern 3 piece alloy crank.  Switched from 26" rims to 28" Deep V alloys (learned that 35 was the year they converted from 28" to 26" but the 35 frames still took a 28" rim; at least that's what I was told).  

Then found a nice big Avid Juicy Hydraulic Disc Brake set up, welded a tab to the truss fork, made lots of adjustments till this sucker stops on a dime.  Dug up a Shimano Nexus 7 speed and laced everything up with black spokes.  Mounted some nice Schwalbe Marathons that I can ride at 50 lbs.

Also found the HUGE Brooks B90/3 which is like riding on a cloud !  Didn't like the oval Majestic badge; found an early Schwinn Cadillac Bubble badge: Perfect !  Topped it all off with a killer EA pancake horn (still looking for an EA bar-mounted button if anyone has one ?)

All in all, This is the smoothest ride I've ever owned ! ! !

Again, Thanks for starting this thread . . . Anybody else have one ?    Keep em coming !


----------



## tailhole (Sep 22, 2013)

*1930s only?*

Looks like some fun mods.  I took mine out tonight in a light rain and really dig how it rides, so smooth.

I wonder if these old talls were only offered in the 30's?  All three of these and 2 others I've seen photos of are all from the mid 1930s.  Anyone seen a tall frame Schwinn that wasn't from the 30s?  I don't mean those giant 70s Schwinns, but like from the teens, 20's or 40's ?


----------



## tailhole (Dec 23, 2013)

*1936 Extra tall Schwinn straight bar*

Here's the 2nd Schwinn tall I'm working on.  It looks to be a motorbike with a repaired or replaced top bar with a curved straight bar style curved top bar.  This top bar had original paint on it and some obvious evidence of a repair.  Estimated  34+ inch standover with the 29er rims and tires.





I stripped it (one of my students saw this in the metal shop at school and put the free bike sign on it).  I had already sandblasted the fork...





Mostly blasted...





The head tube is 9 3/4" with cups (top bearing set is not installed), my regular straight bar head tube is 6 1/4"  The curved top bars are the same length on both - 21 1/2"  This head tube is about 1" taller than the tall motorbike frame at the start of this thread.  I matte clear powdercoated it. 





I have some Velocity rims I will lace a Morrow rear to and a high flange race hub to the front, probably very soon during the holiday break.





With my clear coated DX

















Any more tall frames out there?  Let's see 'em!


----------

